# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thailand News >  Die wertvollste Thai-Banknote

## Erwin

Wenn man jemanden, der oft in Thailand war oder gar dort lebt, fragt, was der höchste Nennwert bei den Banknoten sei, wird er wohl antworten: 1000 Baht. 
Leider falsch! 
Es gibt nämlich Banknoten mit dem Nennwert 500.000 Baht! Für die, die’s nicht glauben, hänge ich hier ein Bild an!
Die Note ist eine Gedenknote, sie soll an die goldene Hochzeit von König Bhumiphol und Königin Sirikit erinnern. Sie wurde am Tag der Goldenen Hochzeit (26.4.2000) ausgegeben.
Es gibt exakt 1998 Stück davon, nämlich genau 2 Serien mit jeweils 999 Stück. Die eine Serie hat ein Kinegramm (oben rechts) mit dem Bild des Königs und im Monogramm die Buchstaben ภ.ป.ร., die andere Serie hat das Bild der Königin im Kinegramm und die Buchstaben  ส.ก. im Monogramm. 
Mit der Note könnte man theoretisch bezahlen, was natürlich keiner tut. Wer bei Ausgabe der Note eine haben wollte, musste 1.000.000 Baht zahlen, aber das hat sich ausgezahlt, denn heute ist die Note viel mehr wert. 
Erwin

----------


## Siamfan

Ich dachte immer,  die100.000 US$-Note hätte den größten Wert,  dem ist aber nicht so! 



> Die dunklen Seiten der größten Geldscheine der Welt
> https://www.welt.de/finanzen/article...-der-Welt.html

----------


## Erwin

Neben den großen Gelscheinen interessieren vielleicht auch die kleinsten?

In Thailand waren das 50-Satang-Scheine, die nach dem 2. Weltkrieg ausgegeben wurden:

Erwin

----------


## Siamfan

> Neben den großen Gelscheinen interessieren vielleicht auch die kleinsten?
> 
> In Thailand waren das 50-Satang-Scheine, die nach dem 2. Weltkrieg ausgegeben wurden:
> 
> Erwin


Ich erkenne die Jahreszahl auf dem Geldschein nicht  (??18), aber es solltte "nach dem ersten WK" gewesen sein oder "waehrend"?

----------


## Erwin

Du kannst kein Datum finden, weil keins draufsteht.

Der rechte Schein mit König Mahidol (Rama VIII) zeigt zwar eine Zahl unter dem Thaibuchstaben ฮ, in diesem Fall 18, aber das ist nur eine Blocknummer. Es gibt alle Blöcke (oder Serien, wenn Du willst) von ฮ1 bis ฮ100. Wieviel Noten in jedem Block gedruckt wurden, ist nicht bekannt. Um die Zahl der gedruckten Noten zu verheimlichen, stattete man die Noten nicht mit Individualnummern aus.

Am 2.9.1945 kapitulierten die Japaner, der 2. Weltkrieg war zu Ende.

Die rechte Note wurde am 30.3.1946 erstmals ausgegeben.

Ursprünglich war die Note eine 10-Baht-Note, in Java gedruckt. Als diese 10-Baht-Noten per Zug von Singapur nach Bangkok transportiert wurden, wurde eine größere Anzahl Kisten mit diesen Noten gestohlen. Man hat die Kisten einfach aus dem Zug geworfen und später eingesammelt. Daraufhin beschloss die thailändische Regierung, die Noten als solche nicht auszugeben.

Weil man die riesige Menge an Banknoten aber nicht einfach vernichten wollte, hat man sie als 50-Satang-Note überdruckt.
Wen es interessiert: Die Note trägt die Unterschrift von ศรีวิสารวาจา. In Sammlerkreisen ist die heute 2000 Baht wert, die gestohlenen Noten -die ja nicht in Umlauf kamen- tauchen auch manchmal auf, Preis 8000 Baht. 


Die linke (grüne) Note wurde am 26.1.1948 erstmals ausgegeben. Sie wurde in England gedruckt, durch die Wertpapierdruckerei Thomas de la Rue. Die Unterschrift ist die von วิวัฒนไชย. Preis in Sammlerkreisen 800 Baht.

Erwin

----------


## Erwin

Am 12,12.2020 werden zwei Gedenkbanknoten mit dem Bild von Rama X ausgegeben. Die 1000er-Note sieht ziemlcih merkwürdig aus. Naja, man kann sie zwar zum Bezahlen benutzen, aber das wird natürlich keiner tun.

----------


## schiene

ein 60 Baht Geldschein aus dem Jahr 1987 welcher eine unübliche Form hat

----------


## Enrico

Den haben wir

----------


## frank_rt

zur zeit ist der 60thb 20 euro wert

----------


## Erwin

na ja, nicht ganz. Bei ebay.com findet man Angebote zwischen 5.99 und 8.22 US $. Der Thailänder "noteshobby"8ich kenne ihn persönlich, er war oft auf der internationalen Banknotenbörse in Valkenburg, Holland)  verkauft 100 Stück für 654.32 US $. Natürlich gibt es auch ein paar, die wesentlich teurer verkaufen. 

ERWIN

----------


## TeigerWutz

.

Auch recht selten:

----------


## Erwin

Ja, die Note ist ein Unikum! Weltweit wird man keine zweite mit dieser Nummer finden. Also wirklich äußerst selten.

Erwin

----------


## schiene

ein 10 Baht Geldschein aus dem Jahr 1955

----------


## Erwin

Der von Schiene gezeigte 10-Baht-Schein (er ist heute noch gültig, wie alle Scheine mit Porträit von König Bhumiphol) ist sehr interessant. 

Auf der Vorderseite ist das Fort „Mahakan“ abgebildet, es stammt aus der 2. Hälfte des 18. Jahrhunderts und ist eine von den Zitadellen, welche die alte ummauerte Stadt Bangkok verteidigten. Die Festung erhebt sich in der Nähe von Wat Saket, dieser Tempel im Hintergrund auch abgebildet). . 

Bis vor nicht langer Zeit standen dort noch eine Reihe uralter Holzhäuser, doch hat dann die Stadtverwaltung beschlossen, Denkmalschutz hin oder her, hier einen öffentliche Park zu errichten, die Bewohner wurden vertrieben (aber entschädigt). 

Das Fort selbst gehört zu den 14 Forts, die Rama I 1782 in Bangkok bauen ließ. Zwei davon sind noch übriggeblieben (das andere ist das Pra-Sumen-Fort). 
Von diesem braunen 10er gibt es viele Varianten, die nur für Sammler interessant sind.  Die erste Variante wurde 19 49 ausgegeben. Hier hatte der König noch ein etwas jüngeres Gesicht und eine etwas andere Uniform. 

Die 2 Variante zeigt den König mit der Uniform des Oberkommandierenden der Streitkräfte. Als Sicherheitsmerkmal baute man farbige Textilfasern in das Papier ein.

Bei der 3. Variante gab es diese Fasern nicht mehr, stattdessen hat man einen senkrechten Metallstreifen in das Papier getan.

Die 4. Variante zeigt ein anderes Wasserzeichen, vorher war es ein Symbol der Verfassung, jetzt ist es ein Königsportrait.

Die 5. Variante zeigt einen kürzeren Strafsatz, dafür aber mit größeren Buchstaben.

Zu dieser letzten Variante gehört der von Schiene gezeigte Schein. Anhand der Unterschriften kann man das Ausgabedatum noch etwas genauer bestimmen (nicht dass es wichtig wäre): 
Unterschrieben haben links S. Vinichchaikul (เสริม วินิจฉัยกุล), der von 1957-1973 viermal hintereinander Finanzminister war, rechts Puey Ungphakorn (ป๋วย อึ๊งภากรณ์ ), der 1959 bis 1972 Gouverneur der thailändischen Zentralbank war. 

Der Wert der Note richtet sich nach der Unterschrift: die 2. Unterschriftskombination der 1. Variante kostet in bankfrischem Zustand 50.000 Baht, die preiswerteste kann man für 200 Baht kaufen…

Erwin

----------


## schiene

Ein 1 Baht Geldschein aus dem Jahr 1932

----------


## schiene

Ab 1902 druckte Thailand seine Geldscheine selbst.
Dies ist der erste Geldschein mit der Seriennummer B1 00001

----------


## schiene

ein 10 Baht Geldschein wie er  1925-1934 gedruckt wurde

----------


## schiene

Die 5 Ticals Geldscheine waren von  1902-1925  in Gebrauch und wenn ich nicht irre
nur einseitig bedruckt

----------


## schiene

Ein 1 Baht Schein aus dem Jahr 1939

----------


## schiene

Geld/Zahlungsmittel für die Royal Thai Force in Vietnam - 1970

----------


## schiene

1000 Baht aus dem Jahr 1939

----------


## wein4tler

Die 1.000 Baht-Banknote zeigt Ananda Mahidol, Rama VIII. im Alter von 14 Jahren (geb. 20. September 1925 in Heidelberg, Deutschland; gestorben 9. Juni 1946 in Bangkok, Thailand). Er war König von Thailand vom 2. März 1935 bis zu seinem Tode. 
Prinz Ananda Mahidol wurde als erster Sohn von Prinz Mahidol Adulyadej von Songkhla (einem Sohn von König Chulalongkorn) und Mom Sangwan (der späteren Prinzessinmutter Srinagarindra) in Heidelberg geboren. 
Sein Vater, Prinz Mahidol starb, als er erst fünf Jahre alt war. Die Mutter ging mit den Kindern zwecks Ausbildung 1933 in die Schweiz. 1935 dankte sein kinderloser Onkel Prajadhipok (Rama VII.) ab. Dadurch wurde Ananda im Alter von neun Jahren König. Er hielt sich allerdings die meiste Zeit seiner Herrschaft in der Schweiz auf, um seine Ausbildung abzuschließen. Ein Rat aus drei Regenten nahm seine Pflichten stellvertretend für ihn wahr. 
Nur durch gelegentliche Reisen nach Thailand (erstmals im November 1938) hielt Ananda den Kontakt zum Land aufrecht.
Am 5. Dezember 1945 kam er mit seinem Bruder, Prinz Bhumibol Adulyadej, und der Familie nach Bangkok zurück. Am 9. Juni 1946 starb er im Alter von 20 Jahren unter bis heute ungeklärten Umständen in seinem Schlafzimmer an Schussverletzungen. Nachfolger wurde sein Bruder Bhumibol Adulyadej, Rama IX.

----------

